# First-Time Trailer Buyer



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

make sure the floor is not only good but pressure treated structural wood. Make sure its not got structural rust. I just sold my 2h ww bumperpull trailer and I was kind of shocked the woman didn't even look at the underside of the trailer, luckily, my trailer was in basically new condition...


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

Excellent tip! I never would have thought about the underside. Thanks!


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

also make sure it's not tugging you and it hauls STRAIGHT Also be make certain it has functioning power breaks. So for sure hitch it up and tow it before you buy it and also check the lights and read up on the mandatory light requirements. For example in co you need to have your trailer license plate illuminated by a designated plate light or a tail light. Also trailers wider than like 63" or something like that idk exactly off of the top of my head have to have the three overhead lights but narrower than that they aren't required.


----------



## justicehorse (Oct 17, 2012)

Excellent tips for buying used. I would also check tire tread and whether 10ply. Also trace wiring from plug throughout trailer for potential issues. However, for a basic 2 horse bp, I'd try to save up to buy new, unless you are prepared to deal with surprise issues with brakes, wiring, tires, or flooring.


----------



## Ashleysmardigrasgirl (Jun 28, 2012)

I wouldn't not look at used trailer... Just bring someone who you know and trust with things like cars or even maybe a horse friend who has experience buying trailers.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You might find it best to develop a check list of features you want in your trailer, follow that up with a inspection check list. When you're going to look at a trailer, whether new or used, don't be afraid to haul out the lists that way you don't forget something crucial at the time (and it's easy to do, believe me, when you get in a sales pressure situation). You've got some good hints so far and if I'm not mistaken there are some older posts on this site with excellent information on trailers that are worth looking at. You'll be very happy when you finally get your own trailer. Keep us posted on how the hunt goes.


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

We were first time trailer buyers in October. My mom has one, but my grandpa was the one who picked it up and fixed it. 

Look at the floor boards, look under the trailer, check all the lights, check the tires, open/close windows/vents and make sure it pulls right. Those are the big ones!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

For tires, even if the tires appear to have plenty of tread left, make sure to ask how old they are. Tires wear out after about 5 years regardless of how many miles you put on them. Especially in colder climates where they sit all winter on the frozen ground.


----------



## BadWolf (Oct 12, 2012)

All excellent advice! Thanks!


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

A word of advice, besides getting the trailer checked over, is to get a bigger one than you need. If you need a two horse, get one for three. When we got ours, we got a two horse because it was for my wife and me. On occasion now, we have a friend go with. We can squeeze a third in our slant load by taking out the divider but not the best situation. I know a gal that has only one horse but got a three horse trailer for that reason.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

My next horse trailer will be aluminum, living quarters, front tack/dressing room, 3 or 4 horse slant. I will have drop down head & butt windows, the head windows will come with a grill that you can drop down to feed. The geniuses that built my current trailer put the bars/grille on the actual drop down window so if you drop down for air flow, it leaves a gaping hole. Brilliant! 

I want padding on walls, floors and dividers, all dividers will be full length, not just one stallion panel. I want an escape door and 2 rear doors with a ramp that lifts up over the bottom of the doors. My current ramp is very heavy and acts as the bottom have of both doors. Very hard for one person to lift. Lots of lights, in and out, including flood lights on the sides of the trailer. I have 6 floods all around my trailer and I LOVE all the light. So do the horses. 

The new rear tacks are reconfigured to not make the entrance to the horse compartment so claustrophobic, the old ones are so narrow I WON'T go in, so who could blame a horse? 

OH no mangers! I drove all the way to L.A. with a horse who kept going up and sticking his feet in the friggin' manger and those old ones had sharp edges. I was constantly pulling over and pulling him out of trouble. It took twice as long as it should have, so I swore, never again on mangers.


----------



## Tessa7707 (Sep 17, 2012)

As far as brakes:
Some trailers under a certain weight limit aren't required to have brakes, check with your state regulations.
Ask whether the brakes are electric (most common) or hydraulic. Electric brakes require a brake controller in your vehicle. Most vehicles are not equipped with brake controllers out of the factory and electric brakes are useless without one. 

Check the GVWR (gross vehicle weight rating) on your vehicle to see how big of a trailer and how many horses your vehicle can safely handle.


----------



## WhisperingHorsefeathers (Dec 1, 2012)

Check the floor for sure! Heard one too many stories about bad floors in a trailer and get it inspected if you can.
Also, make sure to check your state's requirements for chains. We had that problem. Bought a trailer without chains in an area with alot of oil field traffic. Thankfully someone told us about the law before we were pulled over.


----------

